# Köderfisch in Schweden!!



## der Nachwuchs (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Boardies...

ichh höre von zum Thema lebenidger Köderfisch in Südschwden (Blekinge) immer wieder verschiedene Aussagen. Weche ist denn richtig!!

Darf man mit lebendigen Köderfisch fischen oder nicht!!!

Und noch eine weitere Frage:

An den Gewässern, die mitten in einem Wald liegen, und eher die größe eines Weihers haben, darf man dort so fischen???

mfg


----------



## BallerNacken (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*



der Nachwuchs schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies...
> 
> ichh höre von zum Thema lebenidger Köderfisch in Südschwden (Blekinge) immer wieder verschiedene Aussagen. Weche ist denn richtig!!
> 
> Darf man mit lebendigen Köderfisch fischen oder nicht!!!



soweit ich weiß darf mittlerweile in ganz Schweden nicht mehr mit lebendigem Köderfisch geangelt werden.



der Nachwuchs schrieb:


> Und noch eine weitere Frage:
> 
> An den Gewässern, die mitten in einem Wald liegen, und eher die größe eines Weihers haben, darf man dort so fischen???
> 
> mfg



Auch für schwedische Gewässer braucht man normalerweise eine Angelkarte. Da muss man sich am besten vor Ort informieren. Wirklich kostenlos ist das Angeln nur an den großen Seen

MfG

BallerNacken


----------



## lille pojken (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß darf mittlerweile in ganz Schweden nicht mehr mit lebendigem Köderfisch geangelt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|good:

Und alles richtig,kleine seen und weiher sind oft in privaten bestitz und duerfen nicht einfach beangelt werden!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## braxmax (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

offiziell ist das live bait angeln nicht verboten, allerdings wohl in verschiedenen stellen des landes recht ungern gesehen. mein tip: einfach auf die angelkarte schauen, wenn es vermerkt ist, dann nicht mit der methode fischen, ansonsten ja, da es in diesem falle ja nicht rechtswidrig ist!

gruss
max


----------



## Pits Angelreise (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Hallo Schwedenfreunde!
Das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch wurde offiziell in 
*ganz Schweden bereits 2007 verboten!!*
Das gilt für *alle Gewässer*, einschl. der Ostsee/Schärengarten.


----------



## Schwedenulli (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Eigenartig das diese Diskussion immer wieder aufkeimt, immer wieder behauptet wird, es sei erlaubt!
Habe soeben bei Fiskeriverket in Göteborg ( Fischereiamt ) angerufen, um zu hören ob es eine *ÄNDERUNG* gibt. Nach Rücksprache mit dem dortigen Chef steht ganz klar fest: NEIN!

Es ist AUCH IN SCHWEDEN definitiv und WEITERHIN grundsätzlich *VERBOTEN*, einen LEBENDEN Köderfisch an den Haken zu machen.

In wie weit sich alle dran halten bzw. wer das wie kontrolliert - ( oder Verstösse ahndet ) -
das sei mal dahingestellt.

Fest steht sicher: Sollte man dabei erwischt werden, wird`s garantiert *NICHT* billig!

Gruß aus Småland, Südschweden

Ulli

P.S.: Schweden ist seit einiger Zeit Mietgliedsstaat der EU. Somit gilt auch hier EU Recht.
Warum also sollte hier erlaubt sein, was in Deutschland bereits seit längerem verboten ist?


----------



## Bästkusten (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Tach auch,

hat mir bitte mal jemand für die Aussage, dass in Schweden generell der lebende Köderfisch verboten ist, eine Quelle?

Ich habe mir nämlich gerade einen Wolf gesucht, finde aber nichts.

Die Tierschutzbehörde (djurskyddsmyndigheten) hat 2006 eine Aussage gemacht, dass das aus ihrer Sicht nicht legal sei (Kurzfassung meinerseits, sehr strittig, eigentlich sollten die sich nur mit Tieren in Gefangenschaft beschäftigen, wobei hier ewig diskutiert werden könnte, ob ein zum Köderfisch gemachter Fisch usw.). Hierbei handelte es sich nicht um ein direktes Verbot, sondern eben um ihre Interpretation, nur um das auch noch einmal herauszustellen.

Diese Behörde existiert gar nicht mehr, ist jetzt ungefähr die Landwirtschaftsbehörde (jordbruksverket). Dort finde ich nichts zum Thema. Allerdings kann vorher, hier und in der Folge jede Suche meinerseits am Suchenden, also mir, scheitern, will ich nicht ausschließen.

Auf der Seite des in einem anderen Post erwähnten "fiskeriverket" finde ich auch nichts zum Thema lebender Köderfisch. Hier wäre mein, zugeben ebenso schlichter wie böser, Verdacht, dass der Befragte diese Aussage der oben erwähnten Tierschutzbehörde im Hinterkopf hatte, gerade wenn es lt. einem anderen Post recht aktuell, seit 2007, verboten sein sollte, würde ich erwarten, auf deren Webseite unter "fritidsfiske" _sofort_ fündig zu werden.

Aber wie gesagt, ich kann es auch einfach überlesen haben.

Ein paar der Links, durch die ich mich gequält habe (nur damit mir niemand mangelnde Mühe vorwirft; eine Anmerkung von mir wäre noch, dass regional durchaus andere Handhabungen denkbar wären):

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djurskyddsmyndigheten

http://www.tidskrift.nu/artikel.php?Id=4531

http://www.outdoor.se/nordin/news/

http://www.sjv.se/

http://www.fiskeriverket.se/vanstermeny/fritidsfiske/lagstiftning.4.70e0ced410e4101406780002572.html

Vielen Dank
und
Viele Grüße


----------



## Bästkusten (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> P.S.: Schweden ist seit einiger Zeit Mietgliedsstaat der EU. Somit gilt auch hier EU Recht.
> Warum also sollte hier erlaubt sein, was in Deutschland bereits seit längerem verboten ist?



Soso, wusste ich gar nicht, dass es in allen EU-Ländern nur noch ein europäisches Gesetzbuch gibt, d.h. das BGB kann man dann auch aus dem Fenster werfen?

Verzeihung, aber derart kann man sicher nicht verallgemeinern! Um es so lieb wie möglich auszudrücken!


----------



## Schwedenulli (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Natürlich weiß auch in Schweden manchmal "die linke Hand nicht, was die rechte gerade tut"! Aber das der Chef der obersten Fischereibehörde - DIREKT DARAUF ANGESPROCHEN - nicht weiß, wie es sich verhält, das kann ich mir beim besten Willen NICHT vorstellen. Da ich zudem erklärt habe, wofür ich diese Information brauche ( u. a. Anglerboard),
wäre es SEHR UNSCHWEDISCH, wenn man sich dort EINDEUTIG zu einer Sache äußert, die evtl. nicht ganz klar ist.
Vielleicht rufst Du selber dort an:
0046 - 7430300 ist die Nummer der Behörde.

Wollte mit meinem Einsatz vermeiden, dass jemand evtl. im Urlaub Strafe zahlt, weil er FALSCHE Informationen hat.
Sonst nichts.

Gruß

Ulli

P.S.: Mit Sicherheit sind sich auch viele schwedische Angler ( vielleicht sogar Aufseher ) SELBER nicht ganz im Klaren!
...und wenn "regional etwas anders gehandhabt" wird, heißt es deswegen nicht, dass es dort dann legitim ist.
( Und wenn ich hier dazu schreibe, heißt das weder das ich es gut - noch das ich es schlecht finde! )


----------



## Lenkers (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Gerade im Bereich der Spinnfischerei halte ich den Einsatz von lebenden Köfis (auch wenn´s erlaubt ist/sein sollte) für deplaziert, denn:
1. sind wir doch alle mittlerweile in der Lage, einen toten Köfi das notwendige Spiel einzuverleiben als sei er am dahin scheiden.
2. kann ein getöteter Köfi zusätzlich den Duft eines deutlich verletzten Fisches ausströmen.

Selbst wenn es in S noch erlaubt sein sollte mit lebenden Köfi zu fischen, halte ich es für nicht besonders klug dies auch (als Gast in diesem Lande) tatsächlich zu tun. Gern gesehen ist es mit sicherheit nicht überall.

hejdå og trevlig semester


----------



## Bästkusten (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Natürlich weiß auch in Schweden manchmal "die linke Hand nicht, was die rechte gerade tut"! Aber das der Chef der obersten Fischereibehörde - DIREKT DARAUF ANGESPROCHEN - nicht weiß, wie es sich verhält, das kann ich mir beim besten Willen NICHT vorstellen. Da ich zudem erklärt habe, wofür ich diese Information brauche ( u. a. Anglerboard),
> wäre es SEHR UNSCHWEDISCH, wenn man sich dort EINDEUTIG zu einer Sache äußert, die evtl. nicht ganz klar ist.
> Vielleicht rufst Du selber dort an:
> 0046 - 7430300 ist die Nummer der Behörde.
> ...




Hi,

aus - momentan - Deutschland rufe ich sicher nicht dort an, Geld verblasen für eine mündliche Aussage, die, von wem auch immer, doch sowieso nichts beweist, es ist eben eine mündliche Aussage die in dem Moment getroffen wurde, ist mir schlicht und ergreifend zu blöde. Wer mag, bitte. Aber der gute Mann hätte in dem Fall doch vielleicht auch auf auf der offiziellen Homepage abgelegte Gesetzestexte zu dem Thema verweisen können, damit z.B. dauerhaft darauf verlinkt werden kann, scheint ja eine nicht unerhebliche Information zu sein, die man doch auch leichter zugänglich machen könnte.

Unter dem von mir angegebenen Weblink könnte man übrigens auch eine direkte Nummer für Nachfragen bzgl. der speziellen Gesetzeslage für "fritidsfiske" finden (mit den gleichen Einschränkungen natürlich, aber mich wundert nur, warum ich die "Gesamtnummer" der Behörde überhaupt in Betracht ziehen sollte):

Vid frågor kontakta Martin Rydgren.
Tel: 031-743 04 32
(seine Email war wohl auch noch drunter, aber siehe eben Weblink)

Bleibt festzuhalten:
Ein Weblink mit der Gesetzeslage findet sich also immer noch nicht.

Was ich mit "...regional anders..." meinte, war natürlich, dass es regional auch _verboten_ sein könnte (immer davon ausgehend, dass ich den schriftlichen Beweis zumindest selbst bisher nicht finde).
Weshalb die sicherste Methode immer noch die sein dürfte, den Kartenaussteller zu befragen, selbst wenn es jetzt generell erlaubt sein sollte und sich dessen Aussage mindestens auf der Karte verewigen zu lassen. Ob das einen dann schützt, falls der keine Ahnung hatte? Keine Ahnung.

Warum mich die Eindeutigkeit der Antworten doch ein wenig verwundert hat:
Später August 2007, ich sehe Schweden mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln. Auch nur vorbeikommende und ratschende Angler ohne Angelzeug scheinen sich nicht an den Schweden, die die lebenden Köderfische benutzen, zu stören.

Was natürlich keineswegs einen Beweis darstellt!

Weswegen ich aber jetzt ein wenig nachgesucht habe.
Und immer noch keinen geschriebenen Beweis sehe.

Nur zur letzten Erläuterung meinerseits:
Was ich schon z.B. von schwedischen Generalkonsulaten oder ähnlichen Institutionen an _mündlichen_ Falschaussagen bekommen habe, spottet wahrlich jeder Beschreibung. Man sollte meinen, sie wüßten, wovon sie reden, schließlich könnte man annehmen, es sei ihr Job, korrekte Auskünfte zu erteilen.
Häufig anscheinend leider nicht, am Ende war es immer so:
Relevant ist einzig und allein der geschriebene (Gesetzes-) Text.
(Anscheinend war es also unschwedisch von ihnen, sich mir gegenüber immer jeweils eindeutig und oft auch noch falsch zu äußern.)

Was ich noch gefunden habe:

http://www.spinnstopp.se/

Auf dieser Seite steht ein Zitat (zugegeben, nicht taufrisch, aber April 2008, wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, evtl. also noch gültig, wenn ich mich von meinen eigenen Aussagen bzgl. mündlicher Aussagen frei mache, schließlich bedeutet das Zitat auf einer Webseite ja auch nur sozusagen aus zweiter Hand, wenn ich auch, ohne jegliche Grundlage, davon ausgehe, dass man "auch" in Schweden mit schriftlichen Aussagen auf der eigenen Webseite sorgfältig sein sollte) einer Antwort auf eine diesbezügliche Anfrage an "länsstyrelsen" Schonen.
Dort wird wieder auf die alte Aussage der Tierschutzbehörde verwiesen, diese wurde noch nie vor Gericht geprüft und bis jetzt (siehe oben, wohl April 2008) gibt es anscheinend keine Bestimmung im Fischereirecht, die das Angeln mit lebendem Köder verbietet. Seiner Meinung nach ist, bis ein Gericht das Gegenteil behauptet, diese Angelmethode zugelassen.

War sehr grob und kurz, aber hieß es in diesem Thread nicht z.B. seit 2007 verboten? Diese Tierschutzbehörde hat sich 2006 dazu geäussert, die Aussage oben ist von 2008 und kennt kein Verbot von 2007, nun ja, ich bleibe dabei, solange ich es nicht in einem Gesetzestext sehe (Oder z.B. einer allgemein gültigen Fischereiverordnung, wie man das auch nennen mag.), alles unklar, anscheinend nicht verboten, es sei denn, jemand gräbt doch noch etwas aus.
Wieso kann eigentlich keiner der Leute, die sich doch so sicher sind, eine eindeutig nachvollziehbare Quelle angeben? Die müssen doch ihre Informationen auch irgendwoher beziehen?

Ich weiß nur, dass ich nichts weiß. Aber auch bisher keinen Beweis für ein generelles Verbot gesehen habe. Und die "Fundstücke" eigentlich auch dagegen sprechen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## lille pojken (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Hejsan

Wollte da eigentlich nicht´s mehr zu sagen,Aber ich muss Ulli recht geben das es einfach verboten ist!!!

Auch nachzulesen beim Fiskeriverket .se 

Das ist genau die gleiche Debatte um den Aal der ist einfach ganz geschont ohne wenn und aber,mit der luecke fuer Berufs und Nebenerwerbs Fischer!!!!

MvH Lars


P.s Ulli wie läuft es mit den Zandern bei euch da oben???
Hatte nur mässige erfolge hier bei mir in den Seen!!!


----------



## braxmax (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

lille pojken,

leider hast du da seeeehr unrecht, will euch nicht angreifen, aber die gesetzeslage (auch wenn sie zugegeben sehr dumm ausgearbeitet und formuliert ist,sieht anders aus!). das verbot gilt nur für fische, die im angelladen oder zoogeschäft gekauft werden (demnach also als haustiere angesehen werden). wer sich seine eigenen köifs fängt, darf die auch hone weiteres als live bait benutzen! diese regel gilt aber nur für fische aus dem gleichen see! desweiteren ist das die einschätzungen, die die djurskyddsmyndigheten abgegeben hat, das es diese vereinigung gar nicht mehr gibt, stimmt auch dieses gesetz nicht mehr, da es auch niemals von einem amtsgericht geprüft und somit nie als rechtens verabschiedet wurde!!! also bitte, keine falschen infos geben, auch wenn ich euch recht geben kann, dass es durchaus regionale unterschiede geben kann, aber nicht muss. grundsätzlich ist diese angelmethode nicht verboten.

und die sache mit dem aal ist auch ne geschichte für sich, denn der aal ist nicht ganz geschohnt ohne wenn und aber, sondern: er ist in allen gebieten unterhalb der von 3 wasserturbienen sowie in der gesamten küstenregion gesschohnt!!! im inland, also in allen regionen, die oberhalb der dritten turbine verlaufen, ist der aal befischbar, allerdings wieder zurückzusetzen!!!

und das ist auch im fiskeriverket und im djurskyddslagen zu finden!

bitte, danke

max


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Danke für die Info, Max #h

Heißt also - im Zweifelsfalle auf den Köfi verzichten. Gerade als Gastangler.


----------



## Schwedenulli (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Zitat Braxmax: er ist in allen gebieten unterhalb der von 3 wasserturbienen sowie in der gesamten küstenregion gesschohnt!!! im inland, also in allen regionen, die oberhalb der dritten turbine verlaufen, ist der aal befischbar, allerdings wieder zurückzusetzen!!!

Stimmt so auch nicht ganz.
Im Åsnen z.B. darf weiterhin Aal gefischt *UND ENTNOMMEN* werden - und *NICHT NUR* von Berufsfischern.
So jedenfalls wurde auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Åsnens Östra fiskevårdsområde förening ( Åsnens Fischereiverein Bereich Ost - für die ich seit fast 10 Jahren Angelscheine verkaufe - und Angeltouristen entsprechend "informiere" ) gesagt, auf der ich anwesend war. 
Werde Montag nochmal bei fiskeriverket anrufen und nach einer "Quelle" fragen, was die Köderfischfrage angeht.

Gruß aus Schweden

Ulli


----------



## braxmax (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

da hast du recht ulli, 
wie gesagt, es gibt da wohl in beiden fällen regionale unterschiede.

goeddoek: im zweifelsfalle einfach lokale angler oder die angelkartenverkaufsstelle fragen!

gruss
max


----------



## lille pojken (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*



braxmax schrieb:


> lille pojken,
> 
> leider hast du da seeeehr unrecht, will euch nicht angreifen, aber die gesetzeslage (auch wenn sie zugegeben sehr dumm ausgearbeitet und formuliert ist,sieht anders aus!). das verbot gilt nur für fische, die im angelladen oder zoogeschäft gekauft werden (demnach also als haustiere angesehen werden). wer sich seine eigenen köifs fängt, darf die auch hone weiteres als live bait benutzen! diese regel gilt aber nur für fische aus dem gleichen see! desweiteren ist das die einschätzungen, die die djurskyddsmyndigheten abgegeben hat, das es diese vereinigung gar nicht mehr gibt, stimmt auch dieses gesetz nicht mehr, da es auch niemals von einem amtsgericht geprüft und somit nie als rechtens verabschiedet wurde!!! also bitte, keine falschen infos geben, auch wenn ich euch recht geben kann, dass es durchaus regionale unterschiede geben kann, aber nicht muss. grundsätzlich ist diese angelmethode nicht verboten.
> 
> ...


 
Hejsan Max

O.k das mit den Köfi´s habe ich auch gerade gesehen,und du hast da voll recht#6

Das mit dem Aal ist so auch in einer art und weisse richtig,nur warum sollte ich nach der dritten wanderstufe angeln und die aale wieder zurueck setzen dann kann ich mir das auch gleich kneifen:q
die nacht um die ohren hauen um dann die fische wieder schwimmen zu lassen#q
und dachte ich muesste es nicht schon wieder in allen deteils schreiben und den link nochmal wieder mit rein stellen weil das ist schon öfter geschehen!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## friwilli (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Zitat.S.: Schweden ist seit einiger Zeit Mietgliedsstaat der EU. Somit gilt auch hier EU Recht.
Warum also sollte hier erlaubt sein, was in Deutschland bereits seit längerem verboten ist?[/quote]

Da scheint es aber noch erhebliche Unterschiede im EU_Recht zu geben, Warum dürfen Spanier Schwerter in Stiere stossen und Andersgläubige Schafen ohne Betäubung in Deutschland die Kehle durchschneiden? Wenn Tierschutz, dann bitte für alle. Wäre voll damit einverstanden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. Mit Naturködern ist vielleicht natürlich, aber mit Kunstködern ist eine Kunst!


----------



## braxmax (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

lille pojken:

sowas ist nur für specimen angler eine nacht wert (ich bin leider auch einer davon)))
ansonsten hast du recht, da lohnt sich ein aalansitz leider nicht.

gruss
max


----------



## Johann (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Hallo!
Um noch mal auf das Ausgangsthema zurückzukommen:
ICH bin ein bekennender Angler mit lebendem und totem Köderfisch in Schweden, weil es mir gute Fangerfolge bringt und es bei unserem See in S auch nicht verboten ist.

#hJ.


----------



## Schwedenulli (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Ich bin mir vollkommen darüber im Klaren, dass ich mir selber im nun Folgenden ( zumindest teilweise ) widerspreche. Scheinbar ist die Frage aber tatsächlich sehr brisant – und auch bei den betreffenden Ämtern *NICHT RECHTSKRÄFTIG* geklärt.

Nach mehreren Stunden Internetrecherche am Wochenende - und etwa 3 Stunden Telefongespräche heute - gibt es momentan diese ”Zwischenbilanz”:

1.) Der Chef von Fiskeriverket ( mit dem ich gerade persönlich sprach ) wurde am Freitag *NICHT* zu dieser Frage gehört. Ein entsprechendes Gesetz ist Ihm nicht bekannt, eine Quelle zum Thema ebenfalls nicht. Die Webseite des Fischereiamtes sagt ( laut deren Chef ) nichts zu diesem Thema.

2.) Der Chef des Fischereiamtes verweist mich an das Jordbruksverket ( Landwirtschaftsamt ). Hier gibt es die ”Überreste” der mittlerweile aufgelösten ”Djurskyddsmyndighet” ( Amt für Tierschutz ). Mehrere Beamte können ( wollen? ) auch dort *NICHT* konkret antworten. 
Ein Gesetz bzw. eine Quelle kann nicht genannt werden.
Allerdings sagt man mir dieses: Ein Gesetzentwurf liegt vor, ist also in Bearbeitung. Es ist somit nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. ( Und das meinte ich mit: Warum soll hier etwas erlaubt sein, das in Deutschland verboten ist – *solche Dinge* werden sicherlich standardisiert! )

Da ich nicht locker lasse und auf die Bedeutung dieser Frage ( Aufklärung der Angeltouristen über bestehende Regeln, Konsequenzen bei Nichtbeachtung usw.) hinweise, sagt man mir zu:
Man wird diese Frage mit einem der dortigen Juristen besprechen und wieder Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen.

Sobald ich nähere Informationen habe, werde ich diese hier weitergeben.

Sorry, wenn ich mich weiter oben selber ganz eindeutig ausgedrückt habe.
Auch mir war bisher nur die GLASKLARE Aussage von ”Djurskyddsmyndigheten” ( ein Amt, das es so nicht mehr gibt! ) bekannt, in der es heißt:
Es ist verboten, lebenden Fisch als Köder an den Haken zu machen.

Aber selbst dort ( bei der *JETZT ZUSTÄNDIGEN* Behörde Landwirtschaftsamt ) traut man sich nicht *DIREKT* und *EINDEUTIG* zu antworten, ohne vorher mit einem *JURISTEN* gesprochen zu haben!!!

Ausdrücklich möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich dennoch *KEINERLEI VERANTWORTUNG* übernehme! Da es zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt* Nicht* eindeutig zu klären ist, soll halt jeder erstmal machen wie er denkt – mit allen möglichen Konsequenzen!

Ärger mit Fischereiaufsehern, die o.g. Aussage ( es ist verboten ) im Kopf haben und anders deuten sind unter Umständen vorprogrammiert!

Das Verbot kommt also - wahrscheinlich eher früher als später. Genauso wie die ( ebenfalls im Gespräch bzw. in der Bearbeitung befindliche ) Einführung der Führerscheinpflicht für Motorboote.

Tack EU!

Gruß aus Schweden

Ulli

P.S.: @ Johann: Kommt dieses Gesetz, wird es sicher in GANZ SCHWEDEN gelten. Auch an “Eurem” See …;o)…


----------



## lille pojken (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Tack Ulli

Find es nur erstaunlich wie sich leute in anderen Forum´s ueber Deutsche auslassen!!!

Sollte man vielleicht mal hier zeigen!!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Johann (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

@Schwedenulli.....ist dann ja auch kein Problem und dran halten würde ich mich dann auch in Zukunft, logo und kein Thema!

#hJ.


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Moin Jungs #h

Also vorweg - ich finde es klasse, wie sich hier Einige einbringen und das ihr es trotzdem schafft, freundlich im Ton zu bleiben #6





lille pojken schrieb:


> Tack Ulli
> 
> Find es nur erstaunlich wie sich leute in anderen Forum´s ueber Deutsche auslassen!!!
> 
> ...




Moin Lars #h

Immer her mit den Infos :m Das interessiert mich auch :m


----------



## lille pojken (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Jungs #h
> 
> Also vorweg - ich finde es klasse, wie sich hier Einige einbringen und das ihr es trotzdem schafft, freundlich im Ton zu bleiben #6
> 
> ...


 
Hast eine PN bekommen!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## daniel_ (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Hast eine PN bekommen!!!
> 
> MvH Lars



Die würde ich auch gerne bekommen.Lars.
Danke


----------



## Schwedenulli (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Habe heute ( Mittwoch, 16.07.08 ) vom schwedischen Landwirtschaftsamt diese Auskunft bekommen:

Eine Gruppe freier Juristen arbeitet zur Stunde den Gesetzestext aus, der es auch in Schweden ganz klar verbietet mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln. Als Grundlage für dieses Gesetz dient eine ”tolkning” ( zu deutsch Übersetzung oder Deutung / Auslegung ) der bestehenden Tierschutzgesetze. Laut diesen Gesetzen darf kein Tier unnötigem Leiden ausgesetzt werden.
O.g. Gesetz soll bereits im September / Oktober diesen Jahres in Kraft treten.

Meine Frage, was passiert wenn man schon JETZT mit einem lebenden Köderfisch “erwischt” wird, wird so beantwortet:
Sollte es zur Anzeige kommen, werden die bearbeitenden Dienststellen / Gerichte den Fall wahrscheinlich ( in Erwartung der Rechtsgrundlage ) zur “Seite legen” – und nach in Kraft treten des neuen Gesetzes bearbeiten.
Juristisch sicher nicht ganz astrein, aber so sieht`s wohl aus!

Meine persönliche Einschätzung: Es ist also tatsächlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch die Rechtsgrundlage da ist. Um nicht der Erste zu sein, der wegen Tierquälerei verurteilt und bestraft wird - weil er mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt hat - sollte man sich vielleicht jetzt schon damit abfinden und dran halten.
Entscheidet natürlich jeder für sich! 

Ich möchte klar sagen, dass ich eine eigene Einstellung zu diesem Thema habe – diese hier aber NICHT einbringen möchte.
Es geht hier NICHT um die Frage, ob man das Verbot sinnvoll findet oder nicht!

Weiterhin sollte auch klar sein, dass ich hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen will!
Möchte Euch nur Ärger und unnötige Kosten im Urlaub ersparen – dafür sind die paar Tage zu kostbar, oder?

In diesem Sinne: Petri Heil – mit oder ohne lebendem Köderfisch!

Gruß aus Schweden

Ulli


----------



## lille pojken (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Habe heute ( Mittwoch, 16.07.08 ) vom schwedischen Landwirtschaftsamt diese Auskunft bekommen:
> 
> Eine Gruppe freier Juristen arbeitet zur Stunde den Gesetzestext aus, der es auch in Schweden ganz klar verbietet mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln. Als Grundlage für dieses Gesetz dient eine ”tolkning” ( zu deutsch Übersetzung oder Deutung / Auslegung ) der bestehenden Tierschutzgesetze. Laut diesen Gesetzen darf kein Tier unnötigem Leiden ausgesetzt werden.
> O.g. Gesetz soll bereits im September / Oktober diesen Jahres in Kraft treten.
> ...


 

Hej Ulli

Muss mal eben ein grosses Danke loswerden#6
finde es sehr nett von dir wie du dich in die sache reingehängt hast um es genau herraus zu finden!!!

Tack Ulli

Hejdå Lars


----------



## goeddoek (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Jepp ! 1a Arbeit, Ulli #6

Tak for de' :vik:


----------



## BigToni (18. März 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Hallo,

gibt es zu dem Thema seither ein update? Ein Gespräch mit einem schwedischen Angelguide ergab das es weiterhin keine eindeutige Gesetzesgrundlage gibt. Ist der von Schwedenulli erwähnte Gesetzesentwurf also nie raus gekommen?

LG

BigToni


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (18. März 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch in Schweden!!*

Ist deffinitiv seit, glaube drei Jahren, verboten mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln.
Muß hier irgendwo stehen. Habe leider keine Zeit mich da jetzt durch zu wuseln.

Gruß Detlef


----------

